# $499.99 GTO Hub Bearings - Matched Set



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Special #2
Matched set of Pedders Bearings
$499.99 Installed With a Lifetime Warranty

This is currently only available as an in store deal, and requires an appointment.


----------

